# Puppy barks incessantly in her crate when we go out



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

First thing, I would be certain that she's barking the entire time and not because she hears you/your car leaving and returning. Get someone to listen outside the house or set up a recorder and leave for an hour and see what happens.

Hopefully, it's just on leaving and returning. If so, then you can decide whether that is enough of a problem to try to fix it. If you're successful, let me know. I've never managed it  Kohl still whistle/screams when he sees me pull in the driveway.

If it's the whole time, it is probably just that she needs to get used to you being gone. It may help to leave the house very frequently for short periods until she realizes it's no big deal.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you taught her to be alone? As stealthq says, you may need to build up gradually, with short absences, gradually increasing until she learns it is alright to be alone. If your pup is not eating while you are out, to me that indicates that she is pretty stressed. If so, she is barking because she is alone, and anxious, and wants her people back - all very understandable - and the barking itself becomes something that calms her down. Lots of very short absences, coming and going without any fuss, one of you driving off and coming back soon after, anything you can do to make it all very normal should help. A walk and a good play session to tire her out before you leave would be a good idea. 13 weeks is still very young - I found mine got much better about being left when they reached the independence of early adolescence - one of the positive things about then being less focussed on me!

And Poppy yells the house down when I get out of the car, too - I can stop her with a few stern words, but she's excited and delighted and it shows!


----------

